# I Dont Think I Can Forgive Myself



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

Im such a bad bad mummy 

i have no idea how long you had been hanging there, or how you managed to get your little leg caught like that

i just hope your strong enough to make the night and that your little leg isnt too badly damaged, although i think the bone is shattered

i should have come upstairs sooner
i think your metacam has kicked in though as you wont hold still for a picture, and your happily eating a meal worm










please please stay strong little one


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

These things happen. Hamsters aren't the most gracefull of climbers at the best of times, so it would of been easy for her (?) to slip. This does not make YOU a bad mummy. Hopefully it's just a flesh wound, but I'd take her to the vet for an x-ray to see what's going on. Even if the bone is shattered, I'm sure they'll be able to do something for her such as amputate it. 

Maybe in future you could keep her in a zoo zone style cage to avoid it happening again.


----------



## forgotten~myth (May 30, 2010)

Dont blame yourself! Sad as they are these things happen. How is she (?) doing? xxxx


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

It's not your fault hon. You can't blame yourself for not going upstairs sooner - you weren't to know what had happened.

I hope all goes well at the vets x


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Do not blame yourself hun. Accidents like these happen and at least you are caring for the little one and will get vet treatment if needed.
*hugs* 
How is she this morning?


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Oh hun am sorry I kow you feel awful but you could have done nothing to avoid it! As Snippet said hamsters are intrepid climbers and can get stuck even in the unlikliest situations!

Can't help admiring you though....for being able to hold a hamster with a poorly leg....if any of mine are in the least bit poorly,...they become grumpy sods!!!


----------



## LostGirl (Jan 16, 2009)

Aww bless her but you are not a bad mummy accidents happen! X


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

it must have been that she slipped she got her leg caught in the hinge of the door, i think most of the damage is from her trying to free herself, i think shes had a chew at the leg her sekl
i had to get my parents up, it took all 3 of us and pliers to free her

i did origanally have her in a ZZ but she chewed it, thats why she was in an imac

i wont be putting her under for an xray, she is too old and frail, and in no fit state for it at the moment, also i do not trust the locum they have on, all she knows is your basic cat and dog
if the leg doesnt look to heal, or gets worse, or infected, then it will have to be removed, but i dont want to put her under if it can be helped

shes still with us, and is doing quite well considering, i think shes out of shock, and shes not even aware of the leg, shes drugged up to her little eyeballs bless her


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

Bless her, I'm so glad to hear she made it through the night.


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your Hamster  have u taken her to the vet??


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I had exactly the same thing happen with Spike, she go caught up in the shelf of the hamster heaven and was hanging there, our pet sitter had checked on them an hour before and I found her hanging there when I came home form holiday, she lived another 5 months and didnt die from the injury but she was in a lot of pain and I felt bad until she recovered, it really is an accident though, honestly you cant go blaming yourself for something like that, I hope shes feeling better soon and hasnt done too much damage.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

at least spike was only hanging for an hour.

i have no idea how long she had been there, her foot was more or less black from lack of blood, luckly she was near ground level, so was able to hold her front up

the main worry was that she would die from shock in the night
thankfully she is a fighter, she will be starting a course of antibiotics tomorrow (give her little system a chance to recover before we pump it full of stuff) to try and keep any infection at bay, she may still end up loosing the leg though


----------



## manic rose (Mar 12, 2011)

keeping my fingers crossed for the little mite. dont blame yourself, these things happen, you can't watch them 24/7


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Lil Miss said:


> at least spike was only hanging for an hour.
> 
> i have no idea how long she had been there, her foot was more or less black from lack of blood, luckly she was near ground level, so was able to hold her front up
> 
> ...


It was a pure fluke that we had been on holiday, it could just have easily been the case that she could have done it as soon as I popped her back in for the night and I wouldnt have noticed her till the next night, please stop beating yourself up, nobody could love their animals more than you do and they get the best of care, this really was a tragic accident thats all.


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

ahh bless her hoping she is comfortable and dont blame yourself there masters at getting them selfs into bother.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

easier said then done 

if any thing happens to her i dont know what ill do, but shes a fighter, and things are looking good, please send any vibes her way that you can

i stil cant figure out how she got stuck, her leg was in the actual door hinge








all the blood and fluff is from her struggle, we had to bend the hinge open to get her leg out, dad then bent it back


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

thought i would give you an update, she is still with us and still fighting, i dont think the leg is as badly broken as we suspected, but im not sure if the leg will fully recover, it is still really swollen and has a couple of black marks on it

she is currently resting in a rotacrap kidney pod so she doesnt use the leg too much, they may be awful as cages, but they are good for poorly rodents :lol:

shes eating well and seems fine in her self, so hopefully we are out the woods, the leg still may need to be amputated if it doesnt heal though, but im really hoping it doesnt come to that!


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's to a full heal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Bless her...thank goodness she has such a savvy mummy


----------



## Becs1051 (Jun 23, 2011)

I've just been catching up on this story. How is she doing today? As everyone else has said, what happened wasn't your fault. You can't check on them every 5 minutes and it does sound a most unlikely accident in an otherwise safe cage. Of course you will feel guilty but don't beat yourself up about it, you are clearly a loving pet owner and care very much about your furry friends.

And LOL at Rotacrap :-D


----------



## Tigerneko (Jan 2, 2009)

Accidents happen to the best of us because that is just what they are - an accident, nobody's fault. Just one of those things.

Hopefully she will be okay  is she using the leg or just dragging it?


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I've only just caught up on this - poor girl!!! You definitely can't blame yourself though, things like this happen and we always beat ourselves up when it does - but the truth is you aren't psychic and unless you are there is no way to prevent hamsters or any other small rodent getting into all sorts of trouble when we aren't around for a few minutes!! I'm glad she is doing ok, and I will keep my fingers crossed that she doesn't need her leg amputated.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

shes still doing well bless her, quite sore on that leg still but shes getting around

she unfortunatly has cataracts too, i noticed them today properly for the first time, shes a speedy little monster normally, and with her leg iv been trying not to handle her too much, looking back on some of her pictures, they have been forming for a little while (probably about a few weeks) so i feel even worse for not noticing that 
but the cataracts have advanced quite quickly, and that could be one of the reasons she ended up how she did, she simply couldnt see to get back down the bars safely after she got up

my poor old girl, she will defiantly be getting a new cage when she gets over this


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh sweetheart, I've only just seen this.

Lots of hugs for you all xxxxx


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

has she been to the vet?


----------

